# Rims for sale in Houston



## Djrin10 (Feb 23, 2016)

*22”Giovanna Rim
Bmw Carbon Black custom paint
235/25/22 “9.0offset”FRONT
245/30/22 “10.5” offset”BACK
Came off my 2013 640i BMW
All tires have 95-98%tread wear
“LIKE NEW 3500 miles used
$1700
Im located in Houston




































































*


----------

